# SEO Click Through Percentages



## LarissaPhotography (Feb 1, 2009)

I thought you guys might find this interesting.  Moving up a position once you're in the top 10 is huge!  I'll have to admit that I was a little surprised.  I expected more of a gradual decrease, not a huge dropoff.  I guess it pays to work for that extra position.

Here's the link:

SE Click-through percentages


----------



## RyanLilly (Feb 1, 2009)

Your site seems to always be on the first page, between position 7 and 10. Not too bad, though I hear that SEO is a continuous process.


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm definitely always adjusting something to get better rankings.  We just got in the top 10 within the past couple days for St Louis Wedding Photographer.  We'll see if the research done in this study holds true for us.


----------



## jlykins (Feb 2, 2009)

You are deffinately on the right track to get to the top of the search list. It really sucks that you have to spend more of your time working on this kind of stuff than actually shooting and editing. It's a shame... Oh well I guess you have to do what you have to do though to be successful.


----------



## RyanLilly (Feb 2, 2009)

The are some companies that do SEO, and will guarantee to keep you in the top 4, or 7, or whatever you are willing, or can afford to pay for.

Apparently its pretty expensive, but if it gets you clients consistently I could be worth the trouble. I think that Law firms and high volume businesses use these services more often because its more affordable with bigger businesses and larger returns.


----------



## firefly72 (Feb 2, 2009)

I always thought that this SEO is always a work in progress.


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Feb 2, 2009)

Not that I've used an SEO company in the past, but my thought is that no company can truly promise that you'll get to the top.  They can only give you your money back if you don't get there.  I'd rather do it myself because I think it IS a work in progress.  If I do the research myself to know what works and what doesn't, I feel like my overall result will be better in the end.


----------



## mony (Nov 3, 2009)

SEO work is so necessary for website.


----------



## musicaleCA (Nov 3, 2009)

Getting your website to be in Google's higher rankings is not about optimizing your website nearly as much as having other addresses link to it.


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Nov 3, 2009)

musicale, it's definitely both.  but you're right about the importance of linking.


----------



## jubb (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh the Link building process.  Working on that right now.  My websites only been in existence a couple of months.  Luckily I'm not in a very internet savvy competitive market right now.  Hopefully sometime next year I'll be on the front page of most searches.


----------



## Neal (Nov 6, 2009)

Good SEO is important. You need to make sure that the keywords used to link to your site match what is on the page. The biggest mistake that most make is using their URL as the link text. This accomplishes very little in regards to SEO.


----------



## Breanna (Nov 6, 2009)

I work for a major national magazine franchise. We've only been around for about 5 years, but there are very few companies who do what we do. It took us 3 years to get where we wanted to be SEO wise and it tooks a LOT of money, time, and effort to work our way up. Google "luxury home" - we're #3  We did a lot of work on our own (blogs, twitter, keywords, links in every imaginable place, you name it) and also hired someone to help. 

SEO for my own site freaks me out. It is a lot of work, but something I need to focus on eventually.


----------

